
A custom Git checkout command to automatically manage a per-branch stash - based2
https://github.com/aviaviavi/git-stashout
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/git/comments/cf1nio/gitstashout_a_c...](https://www.reddit.com/r/git/comments/cf1nio/gitstashout_a_custom_git_checkout_command_to/)

